# A warning about certain woods



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

Fellow LJ's. I'm not an alarmist and I know that most of us have no problem with wood toxins that a little coughing, sneezing, or itching won't cure, but there are some of us who are pretty sensitive to these toxins and can wind up in the hospital.

Cocobolo is one of the worst. I see quite a few people using Cocobolo in projects.

http://www.hobbithouseinc.com/personal/woodpics/[email protected]_toxicity.htm

The link provided is something you should bookmark for a lot of reasons. One is to look up any exotic wood you might be considering working with to see if there are any special precautions you should use.

Remember, most of your pharmaceuticals come from these exotic trees and just a little bit of a particular toxin can have severe reactions to some medications you already take.

The site is also great for identifying any wood you can think of. Many many pictures and sage advice from experts on particular types of wood.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

I agree. It is something to be cautious about - especially if you don't have adequate dust collection equipment.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## JesseTutt (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks for reminding us about the dangers.


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

Several wood toxicity charts on the web some easier to read & understand than others but none have a complete list. 
http://www.wood-database.com/wood-articles/wood-allergies-and-toxicity/

Some woods like Cocobolo only a question of time before becomes a problem for you. Some people with no known allergies have immediate reactions to some woods.

All wood dust will become a problem for woodworkers if not immediate, over time whether working with domestic or exotic. So, besides PPE, need equipment like dust collector and air filters in your shop. Could really use a filter for my shop.


----------



## Andrek (Mar 4, 2013)

Hello there.
Don't forget that bugs are smart as well they're affraid of cedar wood guest why?

Andrek


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

I saw warning about this years ago and started wearing a simple respirator when using some of these more exotic woods like Cocobola. Do not burn it, terrible stuff in the fire, someone I knew burned it and had a 6 month recovery in the hospital from the stuff.


----------



## TCCcabinetmaker (Dec 14, 2011)

Some woods can also cause you to start having allergies to things as well… I have somehow become allergic to… apples…. So the saying for me is an apple a day sends me to an early grave.


----------

